# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  οι νεες μου παπιες

## paschalis_S

γεια σας  ::  , μολις σημερα γραφτηκα στο "ΕΞΕΡΕΤΙΚΟ" σας site για πληροφοριες κλπ...ας μπω στο θεμα...προσφατα αγορασα απο ιδιωτη 8 παπιες (βασικα για κοτες ξεκινησα σε παπιες κατεληξα, γιατι ηθελα να δημιουργησω μια μινι φαρμα).οι τρεις απο αυτες ειναι αγριοπαπιες (κατα τα λεγομενα του), η μια ασπρομαυρη και οι αλλες τρεις ασπρες κανονικες (ασπρες ειχα και παλια και ξερω), καθε μερα τις βγαζω εξω και τρωνε πρασιναδες.το κοτετσι το καθαριζω μια φορα την εβδομαδα και την λιμνουλα μια φορα τον μηνα (στην λιμνη εχω και φιλτρο που με εξηπηρετει πολυ).αυτη ηταν μια μινι περιληψη των πραγματων και θα ηθελα να κανω καποιες συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις για να βελτιωσω την ζωη των αξιολατρευτων παπιων μου...οι αγριοπαπιες θα μου κλωσσησουν (γιατι απ οσο ξερω απο τις ασπρες, οι ασπρες ουτε ενα παπακι δεν μου ειχαν κανει)?¨για τις αγριοπαπιες (ξεχασα να πω οτι η ρατσα τους ειναι mallard πρασινοκεφαλες) πρεπει να παρω πρασινοκεφαλο? (φυσικα, αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε και κατι επιπροσθετο για την βελτιωση της ζωης τους να μου το πληκτρολογησει  ::   χωρις δευτερη σκεψη!!!)

----------


## paschalis_S

α...ξεχασα να πω οτι, τα ταιζω με ενα μειγμα καλαμποκιου, κριθαριου και σιταριου.βασικα, ετσι μου ειχε πει ο ιδιωκτητης που ειχε το καταστημα με τις ζωοτροφες.

----------


## vagelis76

Πασχάλη καλώς όρισες !!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Στον ουρανό σε ψάχναμε στο φόρουμ εμφανίστηκες  ::   ::  ,έχουμε μια φίλη που ψάχνει να πάρει παπάκια και δε βρίσκει πουθενά..http://.<a href="http://www.greekbir...=18&t=4332</a> αν μπορείς στείλε της μήνυμα που μπορεί να βρει  :winky:  

Όσο για τα ερωτήματά σου θα αναμένουμε απαντήσεις από εκείνους που έχουν το είδος και τις γνώσεις.
Ξέρω να σου πώ μόνο οτι είναι παμφάγα και μπορείς να τους δίνεις και παραπάνω πράγματα πέρα από φύραμα που σου είπε ο μαγαζάτορας.

----------


## Antigoni87

Θέλουμε και φωτό! Να σου ζήσουν  ::

----------


## paschalis_S

Βαγγελη, σιγουρα ο φιλος σου αυτη την εποχη δεν θα βρει, αλλα θα του πω που μπορει να βρει...για photos να περιμενετε συντομα!!!

----------


## xXx

Πασχάλη κοπέλα είναι αυτή που ψάχνει..μερικές φωτογραφίες για αρχή και ένα λινκ για τις mallard (τα πρασινοκέφαλα είναι τα αρσενικά και τα καφέ τα θηλυκά)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mallard

----------


## paschalis_S

α...συγνωμη...αυτα για τις mallard τα ξερω και εγω, αλλα ευχαριστω για την προσπαθεια!!!για photos μαλλον χλωμο γιατι ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως τις ανεβαζεις...εχω διαβασει το"ο νεος τροπος ανεβασματος" και το εφαρμοσα, αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανω λαθος  :sad: γιατι η συνδεση διαδικτυου μου ειναι  ::   ::   ::  ...εχετε καμια απαντηση για τα ερωτηματα μου σχετικα με τις παπιες???(δεν βιαζομαι αλλα...)

----------


## paschalis_S

γεια σας και παλι!!!απο τοτε που εγινα μελος στο site σας δεν ξεκολαω απο τον υπολογιστη!!!οπως σας εχω πει εχω 8 παπιες, και το καλοκαιρι θελω να μεγαλωσω την μινι φαρμα μου.λοιπον, κανω δυο λιμνες σε διαφορετικα μερη της αυλης περιφραγμενα, γιατι εμπροκειτο να φιλοξενισω 10 χηνακια και 20 χηνοπαπακια και θα ηθελα να μου αναφερετε διαφορες πληροφοριες για τον τροπο ζωης τους, με τι τρεφονται, πως μπορω να διαμορφωσω το χωρο οπου θα τα φιλοξενησω και διαφορα αλλα που νομιζετε οτι θα μου φανουν χρησιμα...ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων...  :: 

Πασχάλη, επειδή είχες ανοίξει 2 παρόμοια θέματα, είπα να τα συγχωνεύσω και να τα κάνω ένα θέμα.  :Happy: 

Μαρία-niva2gr

----------


## xXx

δε βιάζεσαι αλλά...??  ::  

τις φωτογραφίες τις έβαλα επειδή ζητήθηκαν γενικότερα..σε ένα θέμα μπορούμε να κουβεντιάζουμε  γενικότερα και να μην απαντάμε απλά μονόπλευρα σε ένα και μόνο άτομο...διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.

Όσο για αυτά που ρωτάς θα προσπαθήσω να σε ενημερώσω λίαν συντόμως   ::

----------


## paschalis_S

χιλια ευχαριστω, χρηστη "χχχ-Βirdly-75" γιατι ειμαι καινουριος εδω και καταλαβαινεις...παντως εισαι πολυ εξυπηρετικος και σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------

